
Great thread about smart development overall (C++ development in particular) - Sindisil
https://twitter.com/Evanfchan/status/1080242863185682432
======
Sindisil
Roll-up of thread for much easier reading at
[https://twitter.com/threadreaderapp/status/10804083489845575...](https://twitter.com/threadreaderapp/status/1080408348984557569?s=20)

